# What is the deal?



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> My kids are fed and being groomed to be athletes. I have a baseball player, football player, and a *roofer*.. :laughing:


Yikes I don't think its healthy to start a child on heroin at that young of an age. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Yikes I don't think its healthy to start a child on heroin at that young of an age. :laughing:


Yeah well trial and error.. :no:


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

I have lead. My whole life. Most houses around here. 
Bad part is I get crazier ever year. :whistling
Good part. Lead gives water a sweet taste.
Same reasons the Romans used it.
Right?


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Splinter said:


> Plastic? Copper?
> 
> Lucky you...
> 
> ...



They will be changing your meter in the near future, to a Neptune. A lot of changes coming to NY's water distribution.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> You should get rid of that chit. First thing I did was gut a the plumbing, pressure reducer, two filters, softener, filter, heater, filter, the new pex to everything. My toilet water puts britta to shame. I saw a show on how dirty water is then looked at my kids, then grabbed the sawzall.


why a pressue reducer?


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

jb4211 said:


> why a pressue reducer?


Are you asking why have one or why get rid of one? Around here certain parts of the municipal water are insanely high pressure, some upwards of 120. Blows **** up real fast if you let that in.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

jkfox624 said:


> Blows **** up real fast if you let that in.


Yup. I did repairs in two neighboring townhouses a couple of months ago that were attributable to that. The local water company's been diddling things around for the last couple of years, and has been in court more than once because of that.


----------

